# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  sick and tired of my HORRIBLE shaped chest (pictures included)

## tripmachine

Well I was told to supply pictures so people could help me out with this problem. My chest has always sucked. Actually my genetics just seem to suck when I see how friends of mine can take a 5 week (half cycle) deca ALONE cycle and eat del taco/taco bell all the time and blow up with very little fat added... anyway ANY HELP on pointing out a few things for me to do to make my chest actually look like a chest would be AWESOME! 

thins I do are...
*dips
*flat/incline/decline (not as much) bench
*incline dumbbell press and flys
*pull overs
*cable flys
*hammer strength incline and flat... 


Thanks for any help!

----------


## xavier_888888

Whats your stat? how long you been training? whats your diet like?

----------


## green22

if ya dropped the BF down it would help. Defintley got some issues there though. Looks like you need to hit up some inclines.

----------


## tripmachine

i'm 6'2", 205lbs and the last time they measured my bf% it was 18%..... My diet is as follows for the MOST PART:

9a.m. shake - 2 scoops 12 hour sus release protein (50g) 6oz grape juice, 1 cup frozen strawberries, glutamine, flaxseed meal, 1 serving raw oatmeal, 

11 a.m. 1 egg + 7 whites scrambled + 3 pieces flaxseed toast 

1p.m. flame broiler chicken and rice (white meat and brown rice) 

3p.m. 1 peanut butter (organic) and jelly (sugar free) sandwich on flaxseed bread.

4 p.m. same as 3p.m.

5:15 p.m. workout

7p.m. PWO shake - 2 scoops isopure zero carb (50g protein) 1 cup frozen strawberries, 6oz grape juice, flaxseed meal, glutamine

9p.m. - some sort of meal that isn't always the same like chicken breast and brown rice, sometimes an omlette with some flaxseed toast. etc.. 

11p.m.-12a.m. ish I will have possibly another pb jelly sandwich with some more of the 12 hour sus release protein 30-50 g protein. 

the flaxseed bread is 100 calories for 2 slices, 15 carbs and 8g protein and very low sugar like 1-2g max.

It seems I really need to work incline a lot but I do actually... Some of my friends told me the other day that maybe I need to hit up the decline like crazy to get some different results because looking at my chest at the side view you can see it start going down from my nipple when going up my chest but then it goes back up again from all the decline i've done. Not sure if that made much sense to you but any more help or ideas would be appreciated, it's pretty embarrassing..... I have come a long ways but obviously I have A TON more to work on and I understand that. Thanks guys for your help! 

Here's an old pic.... I'm just showing you rear view because I don't have the other pics on this machine... I'll have to show you them later. Thanks! 

This one was probably from about a year ago but i looked like that all the way up til about 3-4 months ago.




and heres one of my back flexing that was recent (about 3-4 weeks ago)

----------


## tripmachine

> Whats your stat? how long you been training? whats your diet like?


I don't really know how to answer 'how long i've been training' I have been off and on which is lame I know. I have just been hitting up the gym on a regular basis for the last 3-4 months or so. Other than that the first time i got into working out was when I was about 23 and I'm 28 now.

----------


## tripmachine

bump for any more ideas?

----------


## number twelve

i didnt read what everyone else said...but def drop the bf more, keep hitting that upper chest...with incline BB and DB

----------


## tripmachine

what do you think about the amount of sets / reps i'm doing..... basically i start with 15 reps for set 1 then 12-14 for set 2, 10-12 for set 3 and on my 4th set I just go until failure.... also if I'm going to lower my body fat what do you think about carbs at night time? I mean should I eat carbs AFTER my PWO shake anymore? or just stick with high protein meals and very minimal carb intake?

----------


## Coop77

Post your diet in the diet forum with the calories, protein, carbs, & fat for each meal. At first glance it looks like your carbs and fat are too high. You probably shouldn't be eating peanut butter if you're trying to cut bf.

----------


## tripmachine

So I take it many of you suggest lowering body fat which I agree with... I will cut out some fat from my diet and re-evaluate how many carbs I am intaking. I just don't know if dropping the body fat will make my chest better shaped though. Sure it's going to show the muscle a lot better BUT it still looks like I have a retarded chest... I usually do 2 incline workouts, 2 flats and 2 declines on chest day.... how does that sound? Regardless I'm going to look over my diet and fix a few things about it to help with this issue but if anyone has any workout suggestions that would be great because I'm ready to try ANYTHING to get a normal looking shaped chest... Thanks guys!

----------


## xavier_888888

> i didnt read what everyone else said...but def drop the bf more, keep hitting that upper chest...with incline BB and DB


I agree! Go heavy too! proper formation to hit that chest. I finish my chest routine with up push up to fail and it pumps my chest good.

----------


## smokethedays

Honestly, your diet sucks!!
Re-do that and along with CONSISTENET 4 times/week cardio and you'd see drastic changes.
just research the diet forum for LEAN bulking diets.

----------


## tripmachine

Cool guys, thanks for the input! Thanks for also pointing out that my diet sucks! I really do appreciate that.... I will go ahead and browse around in the diet forum for a while today and come up with some new eating habits.... If my chest changes in a month, few months, years? I will post some pictures in this thread to show some updates in case anyone cares.... also to get some more input. Thanks again and if anyone else has any suggestions or input they'd like to ad, feel free! :]

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Def drop some fat and you will see a big difference. I have a similar chest problem but mine is because one pec is smaller than the other but holds an equal amount of fat as the other side. So one had much better definition than the other. As far as being 18% I would honestly say I think you're looking more around 20.

----------


## tripmachine

Ok that will be my first step then... I will start lowering my body fat and focussing on that more... as far as my 18% I was tested at the gym with the calipers but I know those aren't the MOST accurate so I could easily be 20% .... I guess I'll cut the carbs out of my late night meals..... I will have 15-20 carbs around 9p.m. which is my ppwo meal... I'll hit up the cardio and see what comes from it, thanks guys!

----------


## skitz1

Your right bicep looks a lot more peaked than your left bicep.

----------


## jchopper1

man cardio and in between reps do 10-25 push ups

----------


## 39+1

hes got the stretch marks but man you gotta do something for that pec minor. Geneticaly you may not have one its possible.
Good luck man i can see you are trying hard

----------


## pognog

You sure look like you've lost alot of weight already, you're definitely on the right track.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tripmachine

Thanks for the kind words guys... :] Appreciate it.. I have been putting in a lot more effort into diet / working out than my genetically gifted buddies that just magically build crazy muscle while eating taco bell. I will try to hit up chest harder, lift heavier and implement some pushups in between chest workouts... What do you think of 2 incline 4 sets each 2 flat 4 sets each and 2 decline 4 sets each? is that too much would you say? maybe i'm working it out too much and I need to cut back on all the sets i'm doing..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Try the following in this order-Decline presses, flat flyes, incline presses.

----------


## tripmachine

how many sets should I be doing? I usually do 2 workouts with 4 sets each decline, same for flat and same for incline... is that too much?

----------


## DSM4Life

+2 on dropping bodyfat. The bigger question is when you are doing your chest movements do you actually feel it in your chest ? Maybe a form issue ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how many sets should I be doing? I usually do 2 workouts with 4 sets each decline, same for flat and same for incline... is that too much?


Along with dropping bodyfat, I would do 4 sets of 3 chest exercises only once a week at this point.

----------


## ricanmafia

and go heavy it sounds like your going lite.. go heavy or go home!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> and go heavy it sounds like your going lite.. go heavy or go home!!!!


It's been my experience that most tend to go too heavy as opposed to feeling their pectorals stretch, squeeze and contract during the exercise. When this happens, the shoulders and triceps can take over the movement as opposed to the targeted area. 

*Remember. bodybuilding and power-lifting are not one in the same and utilizing a controlled negative also builds muscle when not taken to extreme!*

----------


## marklehner12

I agree, Def need to do some incline. How many reps are you doing. Looks to me like you need to do more weight less reps. try dumbells instead of bar. And champains with a dumbell for the inner pec. Concentration is a must for the chest.

----------


## marklehner12

The hell with decline I say.. flat bench and dumbell incline Is all you need.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> The hell with decline I say.. flat bench and dumbell incline Is all you need.


It all depends on ones body structure! My tris and delts take over on a flat bench press where as my chest soaks up most of the work with a 10 degree decline.

----------


## Deadlift007

> hes got the stretch marks but man you gotta do something for that pec minor. Geneticaly you may not have one its possible.
> Good luck man i can see you are trying hard



What?

----------


## GT2

> man cardio and in between reps do 10-25 push ups


I agree with cardio, but in between "reps" (I'm assuming you mean sets) do pushups? Why? Push-ups don't do shit. Heavy poundage (in this case on the incline bench) builds muscle, not pushups.

----------


## tripmachine

> +2 on dropping bodyfat. The bigger question is when you are doing your chest movements do you actually feel it in your chest ? Maybe a form issue ?


hey what you said above has really helped me out a lot with chest..... i have great form but now i really really focus on FEELING my chest being worked out while I'm doing chest workouts.... i squeeze it and make sure i feel it..... Thanks!

----------


## tripmachine

couple of pictures just took last night that aren't that great of quality.... i just snapped 'em quick. I am feeling much better adding cardio into my working out..... even if it doesn't look like much has changed it's at least making me feel better in my day to day life so that's worth it alone even.... Thanks for the help everyone!

----------


## 200byjune

you can see an improvment

----------


## tripmachine

cool thanks for the comment... i was thinking i could see a light improvement... just need to keep going with the cardio but I think cardio was the best advice for my situation..... i have had fat stuck on me for 15 years probably since I never truly got it all off.... (not all off but you know what i mean...) i think the older fat is on ones body the harder it is to work it off but maybe that's just my opinion and not really a fact..

----------


## DSM4Life

Next thing in line to get in shape should be that room , ewww  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tripmachine

hahahahahahahahahahahhaa ^ lol yeah man i've actually been rearranging my computer stuff, sub, speakers etc.... so i just have been throwing stuff on the couch and bed.... still in the works but uhh...yeah it's not a very tidy neat picture.. Damn now I feel obligated to show you my room when it's all finished... here's what it looked like...

----------


## DSM4Life

> hahahahahahahahahahahhaa ^ lol yeah man i've actually been rearranging my computer stuff, sub, speakers etc.... so i just have been throwing stuff on the couch and bed.... still in the works but uhh...yeah it's not a very tidy neat picture.. Damn now I feel obligated to show you my room when it's all finished... here's what it looked like...


Is that a G5 gaming mouse ?! 

I love mine !  :7up:

----------


## tripmachine

hahaha yeah it is.... it's a great mouse! :] lol nice lookin out...

----------


## tripmachine

Just wanted to post up a before shot which was about 6-7 months ago..... and some shots i took last night... obviously i've still got a lot to work on but i'm feeling much better now a days, that's for sure...

oh yeah, disregard my messy room.... that day I was actually in the middle of cleaning... it's not like that anymore. I guess pictures after it was clean would have been a bit easier on the eyes...


This pic above was about 6-7 months ago




gotta lower that bf% quite a bit more.... i bet i'm still way above 15% what do you guys think? my guess is 17%?


just messin around with picasa...



anyway if anybody has some advice or areas you think I should really focus on I'd appreciate to hear all of what you have to say. I understand bf% might be the biggest thing for me to focus on.... opinions would be great! Thanks!

----------


## DCB83

Im gonna answer your first question about your chest...
I think you need to be focusing more on your shoulder to chest tie in.
You gotta do lots of incline DB presses and incline DB flys.Stay off the bb presses, dumbells are much better for that. Maybe your form is sh!tty. Keep your elbows way back and feel that stretch on your upper pec on presses. With the flys, same story, gets those elbows back there, feel that stretch.You could even hold it down there for a second.start off with your palms facing eaching other and open them up gradually as you go down on flys. I would start off with the lowest incline level, do presses and flys. Then bring it up to the next bench incline and do the same. If you have a round bench at your gym, do flys and presses on that to. These will help widen your chest and fill up the area between your chest and shoulders.
try it and post some pics.

----------


## tripmachine

> Im gonna answer your first question about your chest...
> I think you need to be focusing more on your shoulder to chest tie in.
> You gotta do lots of incline DB presses and incline DB flys.Stay off the bb presses, dumbells are much better for that. Maybe your form is sh!tty. Keep your elbows way back and feel that stretch on your upper pec on presses. With the flys, same story, gets those elbows back there, feel that stretch.You could even hold it down there for a second.start off with your palms facing eaching other and open them up gradually as you go down on flys. I would start off with the lowest incline level, do presses and flys. Then bring it up to the next bench incline and do the same. If you have a round bench at your gym, do flys and presses on that to. These will help widen your chest and fill up the area between your chest and shoulders.
> try it and post some pics.




awesome! Thanks a lot for the advice.... I will give that a try and start doing dumbbells for a while instead of the barbell presses..... Not sure how long it will take to build it up so it looks better but I should be able to tell I would imagine in a month or so.... and just keep going from there. Thanks for the help!

----------


## tripmachine

does anybody think a good 4 pack would be obtainable by the end of august for me if I am determined and motivated enough and follow the right steps?? 

I just started tren e a few days ago at 400mg / week and test prop and test e about 500mg's / week.... I'm going to order some clen /t3 from lion next week. I have been focusing on diet a lot lately and will focus even more. Also I was thinking about doing cardio in the a.m. for 45 minutes 3-4 times a week then lifting in the p.m. Any input on this would be great.... I've never had a 4 pack or 6 pack and really want to make it there... Thanks guys!

----------


## AdamGH

Throw some dips in to. Do them wide grip, least 10-15, all the way down all the way up till right before elbow lock out. If you can do like 3 sets of 10 np, start adding weight.

----------


## kickinit

Hate to sound like a dick, but man your doing something wrong. Im curious of how you do your chest, ever get sore after a workout, what type of weight you throwing up?

----------


## Win369

get more shape by diet! do extra for incline bench and cableflys....

----------


## tripmachine

> Hate to sound like a dick, but man your doing something wrong. Im curious of how you do your chest, ever get sore after a workout, what type of weight you throwing up?


No you aren't sounding like a dick to me.... Any help or words of advice I appreciate... obviously I think my chest sucks and is weird that's why I posted for help. Basically when I do chest this is an example of how i've been working it out....

incline barbell - warmup with 95lbs 3 sets total going from set 1- 135 x 12 reps set 2- 155 x 10 reps, set 3- 165 or 175 x 6-8 reps... depending on how i am feeling i guess... 

incline dumbbell flys - 3 sets 12 10 10 usually.... maybe start off with the 30lbs dumbbells and get up to the 40's or so for the final set... now a days I'm really trying to squeeze my chest a lot while working it out since it feels much better when i do that.

flat cable flys..... 3 sets 15, 12, 10.... not sure of the weight off hand right now..

dips - I used to do 3 sets of 15-20 with no weight... now i'm doing 3 sets 15, 12, 10 with weight.... 25lb dumbbell.... 30lb dumbbell depending... gotta keep building it up and increasing weight. 

sometimes i'll do decline barbell..... 

dumbbell pull overs - 3 sets 14, 12, 10 start with 65, then 70 then 75.... 

anyway i change it each time and don't do things in the same order.... also will add in a few different things here and there and not do a few other things certain times as well.... my chest makes me look like extra sh!t instead of just sh!t.... anyway that's why i came here looking for help. :] 

thanks!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I think there is a Big difference with your before and after pics! Getting a great body doesn't happen overnight. Keep up the hard work!


BLT

----------


## tripmachine

> I think there is a Big difference with your before and after pics! Getting a great body doesn't happen overnight. Keep up the hard work!
> 
> 
> BLT


Hey BLT..... thanks a lot for the kind words and positive reinforcement... that makes me happy to see others notice improvements of mine... I don't really get any compliments in real life (in person i mean) much so it's really cool when someone says something nice. Thanks again! :]

----------


## 03636

I think you ought to be damn proud of yourself for coming as far as you have. For that I say congrats! Your before and after pics are worlds apart. As far as solid chest advice, I say this... I've always had a lagging chest, so I've done a fair amount of experimenting with different exercises. I am having great success with my most routine. Basically I'm going with high volume sets as heavy as possible. Keep in mind my split includes tri's with chest. Here's my routine:

Incline press 3 x 10 light weight starting at 135lbs (one plate per side) Between sets I'm stretching and squeezing my chest muscles. This is to help move the blood into the chest increasing my pump. Poundage up to about 225lbs(two plates)

Incline Press 2 x 8-10, 225lbs. Two more rounds for as many as possible in this range with good form. You should be feeling a good pump by this point.

Incline bench Dumbbell Flyes 4 x 10 at 35lbs. I do these to open up my chest fibers between heavy sets. I feel like the more I stimulate the entire area between sets, the deeper I can go into the body part. So I incorporate flyes in the middle of my routine. For me this creates a more filling and even pump.

Flat bench 3 x 10 135lbs. This exercise is a must no matter who you are, we all agree on this. Don't cheat or bounce the weight. Strict form is key during this movement. Like with Incline presses, I go another two rounds upping the poundage incrementally to 225lbs as I go. 

Flat bench Flyes 4 x 10 at 35 lbs. This may seem excessive but stick with me...It's gonna be worth it. At this point your chest should feel full and pumped. For many this is already a full chest workout. With 18 sets behind you, You're almost home.

Dips 2-3 sets of 12 to failure. 

I know this will be met with some criticism, that's cool. This routine has shocked my chest back to life and produced some noticeable gains for me. I have always had to work a little harder than most in this area so I hope it works for you. One more thing I can say is that this worked for me after a lot of changes along the way. So always keep looking for another way to make it work for you. When you find something that works you will know it! Again congrats on the progress your making.

----------


## AdamGH

whatever you decide, stick with it for at least 4-6 weeks. Then change to something different. dont change routines around from week to week...

----------


## sam_sneed

> No you aren't sounding like a dick to me.... Any help or words of advice I appreciate... obviously I think my chest sucks and is weird that's why I posted for help. Basically when I do chest this is an example of how i've been working it out....
> 
> incline barbell - warmup with 95lbs 3 sets total going from set 1- 135 x 12 reps set 2- 155 x 10 reps, set 3- 165 or 175 x 6-8 reps... depending on how i am feeling i guess... 
> 
> incline dumbbell flys - 3 sets 12 10 10 usually.... maybe start off with the 30lbs dumbbells and get up to the 40's or so for the final set... now a days I'm really trying to squeeze my chest a lot while working it out since it feels much better when i do that.
> 
> flat cable flys..... 3 sets 15, 12, 10.... not sure of the weight off hand right now..
> 
> dips - I used to do 3 sets of 15-20 with no weight... now i'm doing 3 sets 15, 12, 10 with weight.... 25lb dumbbell.... 30lb dumbbell depending... gotta keep building it up and increasing weight. 
> ...


Read through your thread and i have to say don't be so hard on yourself man you've made great progress so far from those 1st pics.

I'm curious to why you do two exercises on incline IMO this should be changed. Here's my advised chest routine
*Dumbell Flat Bench Press
*Incline dumbell press
*Cable crossovers (but from the lower pulley this places slightly more stress on upper chest)
*Flat bench fly
*Dips OR pullovers (Depending on where triceps/back training falls in your routine)
15-18 sets which is what you seem to be doing sounds about rite. Using dumbell's will help you achieve a deeper stretch. Post your diet up i definitely think thats your sticking point not your routine so much.

----------


## bmit

Drop bf and your chest will look better, that will give your chest a more cut look and it will look more separated and noticeable. I way prefer dbs over bb. Really feel it in your chest and try to keep your shoulders and tris out of it as much as possible. Chest and calves are my lagging body parts, but the rest comes in very very nicely. Just has a lot to do with genetics too

----------


## wilson9d

lift heavy to add more muscle, add intense cardio like wind sprints and road biking. that combo will cut fat quickly. cut back on carbs, protien shakes.

----------


## joe2009

u really made some changes in the past 6months from those pics, well what are your goals, to tone up the muscle u already got or add size but without the fat?

----------


## tripmachine

Well it looks like my chest still sucks! lol I have been changing it up since I posted this by doing dumbbell presses instead of barbell and also doing dumbbell flys as well as dumbbell pull overs. I do dips without weight usually because they come AFTER my chest and tris are a bit beat up.... I've noticed I have leaned up a tad more and some other things have changed but it seems my chest still just isn't even there. ANYONE have any idea why this might be the case? genetics? not working out right? (even though i'm almost positive I am... form is good weight isn't TOO much) Any more thoughts would be greatly appreciated ....... Maybe I just need to keep going with the dumbbells for another 1-2 months and see what happens.... thanks everyone!

----------


## AdamGH

patience big man, rome wasnt built in a day  :Smilie:  Took me over 2 years to pack on 15-20 lbs. Either way, it took a lot of time. Just keep at it and dont worry about it so much. take pics every 3 months or so and compare at the 1 year mark.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I am seeing improvement, I would honestly keep the weight where you are able to get a full stretch and focus on the contraction. More than likely you put too much weight up and use more muscles to lift in then your chest.

I just read your routine, too much weight for your chest development IMO. No way you are putting up 225 on incline and doing it properly, if so the chest would show it.

I also think you are doing to much on chest day and this is also a problem. 

Honestly, who gives a **** about the weight...you want to look like you lift 500lbs, not actually do it.

Drop the weight down, focus on getting the full stretch and contraction. Don't lock the weights out, when you do this you relax and we don't want that, we wanna keep the muscle engadged at all times, so stop short of locking out.

I think Jay Cutler has one of the prettiest lifting styles, he focuses completely on the stretch and contraction and not the weight, he isn't as strong as Ronnie or Johnny Jackson but he sure looks like he is.

If I were you I would switch it up and do this

3 Sets - Incline Barbell (one or two good warmup sets getting the full stretch and ROM)

3 Sets - Decline Barbell (don't shy way from this and have someone help you with your form)

3 Sets - Flat Barbell

Incline Flys using the cables...grab a bench and once again keep the weight manageable to where you can get that full stretch and ROM.


Sometimes less is more....honestly give it a try and post pics...I guarantee we will see results. My chest has been my worst body part forever, I sucked it up and haver someone push me and help me keep my form. My chest is popping out and filling in now.


Jay on Flat

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2h...-presses_sport

Jay on incline:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2h...-benches_sport

Jay on decline

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2h...-benches_sport

Jay on Pec Deck

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hzn8_pec-decks_sport

No matter what he doesn't lock out and keeps tension on his pecs at all times. I always liked watching him lift, one of the best IMO.

----------


## DSM4Life

Inclines inclines inclines.

----------


## BBall6

Nice progress. I know your chest still may not look like what you want, but it sure has come a long way from your 1st pics. Just keep training and working on improving that as well as your diet and you will get where you want to be eventually.

----------


## tripmachine

> I am seeing improvement, I would honestly keep the weight where you are able to get a full stretch and focus on the contraction. More than likely you put too much weight up and use more muscles to lift in then your chest.
> 
> I just read your routine, too much weight for your chest development IMO. No way you are putting up 225 on incline and doing it properly, if so the chest would show it.
> 
> I also think you are doing to much on chest day and this is also a problem. 
> 
> Honestly, who gives a **** about the weight...you want to look like you lift 500lbs, not actually do it.
> 
> Drop the weight down, focus on getting the full stretch and contraction. Don't lock the weights out, when you do this you relax and we don't want that, we wanna keep the muscle engadged at all times, so stop short of locking out.
> ...





awesome!! thanks a lot for taking the time to put that together for me, I really do appreciate that. I do think I have been over training on chest day..... I will try what you say for a while and see how that goes. Thanks again.

Thanks to the rest of you as well for helping out and replying!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> awesome!! thanks a lot for taking the time to put that together for me, I really do appreciate that. I do think I have been over training on chest day..... I will try what you say for a while and see how that goes. Thanks again.
> 
> Thanks to the rest of you as well for helping out and replying!


No problem, I am anxious to see your results. Just really remember to focus on getting a good stretch and using your chest to push the weight up.

If you do it preoperly, 135lbs on Incline will feel much heavier when you bring it down and do a short pause and then contract up. 

Check out this clip of Milos Sarcev....I can't tell you how much this has helped me in my approach to training chest.

http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69

----------


## manwitplans

Good work getting rid of much bodyfat, now go for the the ripped look  :Smilie:

----------


## tripmachine

Here are a couple more pics I have taken just the other night.... still haven't even added cardio in to my routine yet which sucks because i know it'll make a huge difference.... I just really want to do a.m. cardio but it's really hard to do it before work.... and from what i hear i shouldn't do cardio before or after a workout.... before will take away from my lifting and after i should be having my PWO shake instead of doing cardio so I'm kind of stumped on what i should do.... And I don't really want to take my PWO shake to the gym since I make a really kick a$$ one at home in my vita mix.... any ideas??? Thanks everyone! 

I now weigh 198lbs at 6'2" tall... any guesses on the bf% now?

----------


## tripmachine

dohh.... sorry for the pics being all grainy.... I don't know why my cam isn't working on the 12mp setting... stuck on 2mp (gotta look into that)

----------


## fit4ever180

Like everyone else said bro, that bf% has to keep coming down, but it looks like you're doing a great job on that! Props!

Like you, my chest was disproportionate with the bottom being too large... I brought my upper chest up by hitting the incline exercises (dumbell bench and flyes) in my workout first because imo, you're going to be strongest when you're fresh and can put the most into the lift. 

I also had an unfortunate accident at work and broke 2 ribs which ended my benching for 2 months. I was able to keep my chest from succumbing to atropy too bad by doing dips. After 2 months I was able to start incline benching, but it wasn't until about 3.5 months that I could do flat or decline, so I had 1.5 month period where I only hit incline and that really brought my chest up. 

I'm not saying just hit your upper chest by any means, but it is an option (I personally would hit the incline stuff firs though).

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Good work so far dude, i skimmed through this thread so i may be repeating others responses. Your chest appears to be reacting to your training, but you need to be patient. Your chest workouts as all body workouts should be intense, get a workout buddy who has the same drive and intensity and experience to start training with. I work out with some guys who are experienced and while working out with them, i have fixed their form in certain workouts which they never realized and actually improved stregth thus the size. I am far from perfect and sometimes wish i had a training partner to fix my bad old habits. These factors are all important. 

But more specifically do incline db presses db flyes do em right and feel the burn. Use the smith machines, use cables and play with the degree of cables holding at squeeze for a sec or 2. some guys say dont overtrain, well ill tell you what your the only one who knows if your overtraining, if it burns and feels like it going to pop, then i would say im pretty sure you trained your chest accordingly. Go heavy but not heavy where it effects your form, get a spotter. But dont forget about exercises like squats and dead lifts which assist with overall muscle mass. good luck your looking great...

----------


## helium3

> Here are a couple more pics I have taken just the other night.... still haven't even added cardio in to my routine yet which sucks because i know it'll make a huge difference.... I just really want to do a.m. cardio but it's really hard to do it before work.... and from what i hear i shouldn't do cardio before or after a workout.... before will take away from my lifting and after i should be having my PWO shake instead of doing cardio so I'm kind of stumped on what i should do.... And I don't really want to take my PWO shake to the gym since I make a really kick a$$ one at home in my vita mix.... any ideas??? Thanks everyone! 
> 
> I now weigh 198lbs at 6'2" tall... any guesses on the bf% now?


things are definitley improving dude.bf id say around 13-14%.

just goin back to your workout. imo the best ever exercise for chest is dips/decline,it works the whole chest(including upper). my chest really took off once i added weighted dips. they will widen and thicken your whole chest.

in the end most muscular developement comes down to genetics.

i think the suggestions morilaninja gave you are the way to go, just keep at it.

----------

